# Green River Lakes



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My family spent a couple days at the headwaters of the Green River in Wyoming. We didn't really make a serious fishing trip out of it...mostly played with the kids and cousins and gave boat rides and enjoyed the surroundings. Certainly one of the most spectacular places in the world that you can drive to. Next time I'm back will be with a couple days dedicated to fishing...or chasing elk again when I draw the tag. 

Definitely worth the drive if you are looking for a new place to wander to and explore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a great place. Thanks for sharing.

Nice toon.

Any grizzly bear warnings at the campgrounds/trailhead?


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

No bear problem signs or warnings this time. The ranger watching over the camp ground was letting us leave our coolers out at night also as long as they were under the trailers...we didn't have to load them up into vehicles at bed time. Mosquitoes were as bad as I can remember. 

My eyes hurt from scouring the hill sides for 2# days looking for a bear and I couldn't find one this trip....we normally find bears where Roaring Fork comes off the mountain.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Years ago I was walking the Highline Trail above Upper Green, kind of across from Square Top. I was hauling butt, watching my feet, not what was ahead of me. I ran smack into a sow bear and her cub that were eating berries on the trail. I don't know who ran off faster, me or the bears. I got as far away from that place as I could before setting camp and didn't sleep very well that night.

It's odd that they let you keep your coolers outside. Glad you had a good time. The lakes and the drainage are a special place to me.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

That's the 4th time I've been there...spanned over about 10 years. Twice now camping with the family...once following my brother around as he bow hunted elk...and I had a rifle elk tag in my pocket one trip. It would be easy to fall completely in love with the area and never go anywhere else.


----------

